# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  سلاسل الذهب بالحروف والأسامي

## i wish

مساء الخير حبيباتي 

اليوم وصلني ع البلاك بيري صور روووعة عن السلاسل الذهب عيار 18 تفصيل بكل الأسامي والأرقام اللي تبونهم ..أنا ما أسوي دعاية اصبروا وياي  :Smile: 

اذا فيه وحدة من التاجرات الحلوات بالمنتدى تسوي ها الشغلات بليز ادزهم لي ع الخاص أبغي منهم 

خاااااااااااااطري فيهم ....):

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

أنا بعد أبا اللي تعرف لا تنساني

----------


## صمت الاصايل

ما عندي فكره الغاليه عن الاسامي و الاحرف بالذهب

بس شفت نفس الي تطرينه فـ محلات الوشيعه في سنتي سنتر دبي طبعا" مش ذهب اكسسوار

----------


## mahareey

انا مسويه سويره بأسمي من الوشيعه

----------


## فن القفطان

ان شا الله تحصلين طلبج الغالية

----------


## i wish

رفع 

لا تنسوني بناات

----------


## pink.dreams

أنا بعد أباااا
شفت مرة في المنتدى بس ما أذكر التاجرة

----------


## ما تعرفوني

انا بعد ابى الي تعرف تطرشلي على الخاص

----------


## ام شامه

انآ مسويه في سوق الذهب بآلشآرجه

----------


## عضوةUAE

مساء النور..
رفع الغاليه..

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

محل الذهب في دبي في ارض الذهب اختي سوت حق بنتها بـــ 450 درهم
وعنده خواتم وحلق وغيره...........

----------


## alfatami

ان شا الله تحصلين طلبج الغالية

----------


## cheeseburger

ما كنت اعرف ان في منهم في الوشيعة
بس في بنات بعد يبيعونهم

----------


## لمياء دبي

اعرف وحده تسويهن من الفضه ومطليات بالذهب وعليهن زركون روعه واشكال غريبه -- انا مسويه عندها طقم كامل (قلب + شغاب + خاتم ) بـــ 1200 درهم -- والاسواره بـــ 200 درهم ويعتمد على الشكل اللي تختارينه وسويت لبناتي طقم ( قلب + شغاب ) 750 درهم اللي حابه تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## جفا بوظبي

*هلا والله شحالكم*

----------


## جفا بوظبي

*صباح الخير عزيزاتي*

----------


## غلا الهمس

up up up

up up
up

----------


## Mahoora

بنات انا اريد الرقم

----------


## ام سلاطة

اذا حصلتو حد يسوى طرشولى العنوان

----------


## rejawe

اذا تبون انا ممكن اسويلكم بس ما عندي صور

و السموحه

----------


## the duchess

إلي في خاطرها شيء تقدر تراسلني وفالها طيب

----------


## ام بنتي شواقي

هاااااي 

في مواطنة عندها موقع بالنت اسمه غنج تسوي هالشغلات

----------


## لمياء دبي

اللي انا مسويه عندها ديزايناتها روعه واصلا ماشفت منها عندنا بالامارات

----------


## بسمة ألم

للرفع................. ان شاء الله البناتن يفيدونج

----------


## حلو حامض

انا نفس الشي شفت اكسوار مطلي بذهب ف امارات مول وميركاتو بتحصلين

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}
 توزيعات سجاده الجيب العاديه والماركات والقطيفه والشمواه وقلم الاذكار ومصحف الجيب والشحن مجانااا
*

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}
 توزيعات سجاده الجيب العاديه والماركات والقطيفه والشمواه وقلم الاذكار ومصحف الجيب والشحن مجانااا
*

----------


## ~ NoOoFii }

اي محل ذهب وريه الصور ويسوي لك اللي تبين

----------


## لمسات بوظبي

وانا شفت على وحده خاتم على شكل سلسله ناعمه وفيها بالنص حرف ... وسالتها قالتيلي ياينها هديه 

منوه تعرف المحل ........؟؟ اتبلغني بليززززززززززززز

----------


## d00da

انا ابا بعد ارجووووووووووووووووووووووكم

----------


## UAE.G

شفت مره في المنتدى وحده حاطه في توقيعها وشغلها غاوي واسعارها 375 جيه تقريبا للحبه
وتالي بغيت احصلها مااقدرت
اختفت عن عيني><
ادا حصلوتها خبروونيي فديتكم
ابى اسويلي اسويره

----------


## وهج الذكرى

المـــوضوع جديم ويغلق

----------

